# Dunlop DP1-V3



## Craigg (May 13, 2015)

Picked a dozen of these up yesterday for Â£15.00. What a ball for the price. Dunlop or not I won't be gaming anything else. Â£1.25 for a quality 3 piece ball. Stops lovely on the greens and feels soft off the face. I'll put up with the "Dunlop" stigma.


----------



## rosecott (May 13, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Picked a dozen of these up yesterday for Â£15.00. What a ball for the price. Dunlop or not I won't be gaming anything else. Â£1.25 for a quality 3 piece ball. Stops lovely on the greens and feels soft off the face. I'll put up with the "Dunlop" stigma.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who "games" any kind of ball deserves some kind of stigma.


----------



## Craigg (May 13, 2015)

rosecott said:



			Anyone who "games" any kind of ball deserves some kind of stigma.
		
Click to expand...

Care to elaborate?


----------



## spongebob59 (May 13, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Picked a dozen of these up yesterday for Â£15.00. What a ball for the price. Dunlop or not I won't be gaming anything else. Â£1.25 for a quality 3 piece ball. Stops lovely on the greens and feels soft off the face. I'll put up with the "Dunlop" stigma.
		
Click to expand...

Did you get these on line ?
Best price I've seen is Â£19:99 instore (sports direct)


----------



## Craigg (May 13, 2015)

spongebob59 said:



			Did you get these on line ?
Best price I've seen is Â£19:99 instore (sports direct)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, ordered them online with a couple of other bits. Had the parcel delivered to my local store and got a Â£5.00 voucher for my troubles. Result.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 13, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Care to elaborate?
		
Click to expand...

It's an American saying thats awful IMO

No one "games" anything 

You play something or use something 

It's just awful Americanism !


----------



## Craigg (May 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's an American saying thats awful IMO

No one "games" anything 

You play something or use something 

It's just awful Americanism !
		
Click to expand...

Gotcha,  must be my New York roots.


----------



## drew83 (May 13, 2015)

Dunlop have a bad press, but they do produce some good stuff!

I used to use the ddh. Â£6 a dozen. Can't go wrond as a high handicapper that has a high chance of finding a lake in the sahara!!


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (May 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's an American saying thats awful IMO

No one "games" anything 

You play something or use something 

It's just awful Americanism !
		
Click to expand...

I would argue that "I play Dunlop balls" is almost exactly the same as games. The only acceptable word is "use"


----------



## Kellfire (May 13, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's an American saying thats awful IMO

No one "games" anything 

You play something or use something 

It's just awful Americanism !
		
Click to expand...

I'd take an Americanism over your complete disregard for full stops... 

Not that it is an Americanism, as the word game is indeed acceptable as a verb in English.

So let's all play nice with our Dunlop balls.


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 13, 2015)

Love these!

Swapped over to them from Srixon AD333 lakeballs last year, could be pure coincidence but seem to get more spin with these than any other budget ball I've used.

Plus there's something nice about playing with a new ball, if you keep an eye out on eBay you can often pick them up for less that Â£15


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2015)

Will certainly give them a try once I start getting low on ammo.
They will have to be good to replace my current choice.....Callaway SuperSoft.


----------



## drewster (May 14, 2015)

So where did you pick them up for Â£15 ??  Please divulge.


----------



## Smiffy (May 14, 2015)

drewster said:



			So where did you pick them up for Â£15 ??  Please divulge.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look on Amazon


Ooops. Sorry, that's plus delivery.


----------



## Craigg (May 14, 2015)

drewster said:



			So where did you pick them up for Â£15 ??  Please divulge.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-dp1-v3-12-pack-golf-balls-875038?colcode=87503801

There is of course postage to go on unless you're ordering Â£50.00 worth of clobber. Get it all delivered to your local store and you get a Â£5.00 voucher when you collect the parcel. It's a no brainer for me as I pass my local store most days in the company van so no cost involved in collecting. Different I guess if you have to use your own fuel and car park charges. Not worth the fiver voucher then, might as well get the parcel delivered to your home.


----------



## phils226 (May 15, 2015)

Chrisb83 said:



			Love these!

Swapped over to them from Srixon AD333 lakeballs last year, could be pure coincidence but seem to get more spin with these than any other budget ball I've used.

Plus there's something nice about playing with a new ball, if you keep an eye out on eBay you can often pick them up for less that Â£15
		
Click to expand...


Hi - I've been playing the Dunlop NZ9 v3's which are Â£9.99 per dozen and I love these. I wonder though how they compare to the DP1-v3?


----------



## Craigg (May 15, 2015)

phils226 said:



			Hi - I've been playing the Dunlop NZ9 v3's which are Â£9.99 per dozen and I love these. I wonder though how they compare to the DP1-v3?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't tried those but would imagine the ionomer cover would be a lot harder than the urethane cover of the DP1-V3


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 15, 2015)

The NZ9 is alright but compared to the dp1 it's like hitting a rock


----------



## rosecott (May 15, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			I'd take an Americanism over your complete disregard for full stops... 

Not that it is an Americanism, as *the word game is indeed acceptable as a verb in English*.

So let's all play nice with our Dunlop balls. 

Click to expand...

But not in the context used.


----------



## palindromicbob (May 16, 2015)

drew83 said:



*Dunlop have a bad press, but they do produce some good stuff!
*
I used to use the ddh. Â£6 a dozen. Can't go wrond as a high handicapper that has a high chance of finding a lake in the sahara!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do. The Srixon Z-Star for example.  

The DP1-V3 is a great ball but at Â£19.99 and an improvement on the original DP1. 

To me it is a tad overpriced when there are regular bargains on other balls allowing them to be picked up in the Â£15-Â£25 bracket. On saying that the supply is limited for these other bargains so if you can't afford to buy in bulk and want regular supply of a quality ball the Dunlop is hard to beat.    

Â£15 they are a no brainer.  Much nicer than any of the Â£15 mid range balls available. Surprisingly durable and you do feel the difference a urethane cover can make.


----------



## SugarPenguin (May 21, 2015)

probably going to try some of these from direct golf. Been using Srixon AD333 for years but want more stop round the green and a softer feel. 

Does anybody have an idea on how much distance change there would be?
Im assuming the Dunlops will be shorter.


----------



## Smiffy (May 30, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Does anybody have an idea on how much distance change there would be?
Im assuming the Dunlops will be shorter.
		
Click to expand...

Well the box states "high velocity core to deliver exceptional distance".
I'll let you know....... 
Just picked up a couple of boxes and will give them a bash in a friendly game I have on Wednesday.
I've been using the Callaway Supersoft for the best part of a year and have been extremely pleased with them off the tee, but now our greens are firming up a bit I'm looking for a little more spin if I can get it.
Just got to make sure I place them face down on the tee...... I still can't get over the fact I'll be hitting a Dunlop ball. Last time I hit one it was a DDH when I first started out. And they were like pebbles. To be fair, these fella's seem a lot, lot softer


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 1, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well the box states "high velocity core to deliver exceptional distance".
I'll let you know....... 
Just picked up a couple of boxes and will give them a bash in a friendly game I have on Wednesday.
I've been using the Callaway Supersoft for the best part of a year and have been extremely pleased with them off the tee, but now our greens are firming up a bit I'm looking for a little more spin if I can get it.
Just got to make sure I place them face down on the tee...... I still can't get over the fact I'll be hitting a Dunlop ball. Last time I hit one it was a DDH when I first started out. And they were like pebbles. To be fair, these fella's seem a lot, lot softer


Click to expand...

Ha please do! Wanting an upgrade and I still lose a couple of balls a round. 
found a DDH yesterday and gave it a rip. I thought my shaft was going to shatter.


----------



## drew83 (Jun 1, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			Ha please do! Wanting an upgrade and I still lose a couple of balls a round. 
found a DDH yesterday and gave it a rip. I thought my shaft was going to shatter.
		
Click to expand...

I used the DDH for ages. Now moved to a mix of srixon distance & noodle long & soft.

The ddh are like rocks in comparison.....


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jun 7, 2015)

bought some of these today - going to test Sunday against my AD333's


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2015)

SugarPenguin said:



			bought some of these today - going to test Sunday against my AD333's 

Click to expand...

Still to try mine.
Playing on Wednesday around Sundridge Park with Leftie, Richart and Chrisd.
Might give one a bash then.
But not off the 1st


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Still to try mine.
Playing on Wednesday around Sundridge Park with Leftie, Richart and Chrisd.
Might give one a bash then.
But not off the 1st


Click to expand...


Me, play with someone using a Dunlop?

We'll see about that!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Me, play with someone using a Dunlop?

We'll see about that!!
		
Click to expand...

Be really embarrassing if somebody playing a Dunlop took the money off you wouldn't it Chris?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Be really embarrassing if somebody playing a Dunlop took the money off you wouldn't it Chris?


Click to expand...

It won't be my money a Rob, it'll just be the money you gave me last time out!


----------



## richart (Jun 7, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It won't be my money a Rob, it'll just be the money you gave me last time out! 

Click to expand...

 What are the teams then. Whoever I get will be an old codger.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2015)

richart said:



			What are the teams then. Whoever I get will be an old codger.

Click to expand...

Well Roger and Chris are the two oldest so us two youngsters could take them on and cement our partnership for Cooden.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 7, 2015)

richart said:



			What are the teams then. Whoever I get will be an old codger.

Click to expand...

Probably any combo! 3 real old codgers and one that plays like one?


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Well Roger and Chris are the two oldest so us two youngsters could take them on and cement our partnership for Cooden.
		
Click to expand...

I know my memory is fading as I get older - but - didn't Leftie and I give you and Justone a right tonking last time there??   :rofl:


----------



## Puter Putter (Jun 8, 2015)

I thought Dunlop were Sports Direct owned. Nothing wrong with the golf balls though imo.

I use them and Slazengers for my best games!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 8, 2015)

Craigg said:



			Gotcha,  must be my New York roots.
		
Click to expand...

Go and stand in front of a mirror and give yourself a very good telling off.

Now back to your balls.


----------

